# Labs and Havs?



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

My husband and I are interested in adding a labrador retriever to our home. Our beloved lab passed away a couple years ago, right before we moved and we miss her dearly. We have a lot of previous lab experience and we think we are ready for another dog. (I know I'm crazy!!!! With 2 havanese and everything!) We have a huge yard with tons of land and plenty of space for a lab. We have been in contact with a breeder but before we get too serious I wanted all of your opinions who have havanese and labs (I know there are a few of you.) Are the labs clumsy with the havs? Could they hurt one another/ Would there be major alpha issues? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, 

Jacklyn


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We introduced our Havs to our older lab....she's had to put up with them! She doesn't have much energy, but when she does decide to give chase, they need to get out of the way as her paws are about the size of Izzy's head!! Kai is almost 100 lbs. and Izzy is 7.5 lbs. But, Kai has been very good with them for the most part. You would be bringing in a puppy who would have to learn to be gentle as they are so much bigger! When our Havs try to get Kai's food, she just looks up at me as if to say "MOM! Help!!" She's never tried to hurt them and actually is the least dominant in our pack.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

We don't have a lab but our friends do and Molly and Luther get along great.Really play together well and Luther the lab is gentle like he knows she is smaller.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I personally don't have a lab but the only thing I would think about is if you will be getting a puppy (you didn't mention the age), the lab puppy might more easily hurt the Havs because puppies tend to be more excited and clumsy than the older dogs. I think that most people on the forum (I might be wrong) with labs added the Havs to the older lab, not the other way around. That's the only thing I would worry about. I do think that labs are wonderful and all the labs I've met have been very gentle with Kubrick, though the younger ones are very exuberant and scare him a little bit.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have a yellow lab that is 12 years old. They all play really well togther!!! I will post some pics when I get home!!!! I would look into the labs temperment and see if it would be a good match!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> I personally don't have a lab but the only thing I would think about is if you will be getting a puppy (you didn't mention the age), the lab puppy might more easily hurt the Havs because puppies tend to be more excited and clumsy than the older dogs. I think that most people on the forum (I might be wrong) with labs added the Havs to the older lab, not the other way around. That's the only thing I would worry about. I do think that labs are wonderful and all the labs I've met have been very gentle with Kubrick, though the younger ones are very exuberant and scare him a little bit.


I agree with you Carolina. Oliver and Comet play with my sister's lab. However her neighbor's lab puppy is one puppy I keep them away from.
He isn't a bully but he just is really rough around them and doesn't know his own strength.He is adorable and great with kids just not small dogs:frusty:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm this is all very interesting. We were looking at puppies as my husband is interested in field training him or her. Megan, I look forward to pictures! I feel kind of silly asking this but do you think N&N would bully or isolate the lab? PLease keep the suggestions coming, all of your opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe you could find someone with an older trained puppy that you know is good around small dogs. I have a lot of friends who do field work and they love it though! I think Dora could do it but I don't want to groom her afterwards!!!

Amanda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ours all got along wonderfully, but the Lab was 4 years old when the havs got here. I would be concerned about a puppy being too rough tho'. Our lab was 120 lbs.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL those pictures are too much. I love the horseback riding thing.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu would just climb up on his back and sleep! She also used him as a step stool when she wanted to get up on the couch.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole-great shot, do they happen to be on a golf course?!?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Amanda! DH has a small putting green in our backyard. (astroturf). 
You been traveling lately???
Carole
xxoox


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My lab was not a puppy when we got our first hav - they played really nice together. The lab was really gentle with the puppies . . . I did have one incident where someone Phoebe required stitches but it was really kind of a freak accident. They all got along well but accidents do happen . . . it was not a size or bully related incident . . . everyone was just trying to catch the same ball and the teeth got in the way.

I think it is all a matter of training, patience and supervision.

Arlene


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- What an AMAZING view from your backyard- heck, I could dig out my old putter for that view! I am home now and relaxing- my needs to make up for it <BG> I gotta get ready for the Dasher next week! We are going to do quite a bit of shopping this weekend!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG Amanda, I see Dasher. He is so beautiful!!!
Bring all the gang down to see us!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a nine year old lab and an 8 month old Havanese. Our Lab at nine is finally calming down!! She is gentle with our Havanese, (Cash) lets him be Alpha and will play run like hell around the house if I let them.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carole - that picture of your pup on the lab's back is priceless. Where abouts in Carlsbad are you? I use to live in La Costa and your view is spectacular! Wow.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa,
We live on the Batiquitos Lagoon, west of the 5. We love our view too. I'll attach more pictures.
Where were you in La Costa?
Carole 
xxoox


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carole - wow - no wonder you've got such a fabulous view. I lived right above the 18th hole on the golf course over off of Alicante street. Geeze - I moved in 1991 or there abouts. It's changed a lot since then.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Lizzie Lou*

Here are some pics of our lab Lizzie. She is twelve years old. She loves to play with Jillee and Betzie. It is too cute. When they first come home she is not too sure of them but then she starts to play with them. She lets them know when she has had enough. I hope things work out for you guys. They really get along with each other!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Sorry!!!*

Sorry they did not load up....will try again!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Our Golden Moffat is MacGyver's BFF -- at daycare Moffat's in the small dog group so that he can stay with his little brother.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I remember when we brought a Golden Retriever puppy home to our resident miniature daschund, Schultz, many years ago. Although the pup was clumsy and outweighed Schultzie, he just wanted to be friends. Schultz would have none of it. He did not want to accept that puppy into his domain. He snapped and growled. I had a brilliant idea and had DH build a type of play pen - this was before x pens and the like...I put the puppy in it and let Schultz sniff and investigate with the pen between them...the pup was only in the pen a few minutes when Schultz decided to be friends, and there was no need for the pen. When the puppy was clumsy in play, Schultz got out of his way, and when things got too rough, either grrrr'd "back off" or just went somewhere else in the house. They became great friends, but I'm not sure whichever one became dominant. Schultzie was about 15 lbs and the pup, Bear, eventually topped off about 85 lbs.

Cazzie our Hav was introduced to my son's Lab Buddy when he was a pup and they play together so well. Cazzie runs wild circles around Buddy, until Buddy decides, OK, I'll join the game, and off they go!

Suzy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We did like Suzy.

We had a golden retriever when we got Sissy.

When we came home with Sissy - Our Sandy (golden) thought Sissy was a rabbit and was really trying to get her out of my DH's hand.

We kept Sandy in the backyard and I walked Sissy on a leash in the front yard for about 4-6 months. They became friends through the fence.
Then I started walking Sissy in the backyard on the leash. Then pretty soon just started walking her off leash in the backyard. They became the best of friends. Sandy was a outside dog but came in the laundry room for hot weather, cold, storms, etc.

The golden was 10yrs. old when we got Sissy - so she was on the calm side.
But they did have great time playing together.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to keep my Havanese away from my neighbor's 2 year lab. The 70 lb lab is way too rough and rambunctious for my 11 lb havanese. My Havanese could very easily get hurt by the Lab(not intentionally) and has already squealed when the lab has stepped on her. I would never get a lab puppy with my small dogs, just too much "Dog" for them.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a neighbor here in FL with a 9 mo old Lab. He is much too rambunctious with Tessa so we had to stop any play or get-togethers. He was a sweetie but just too much of a big puppy not knowing his own strength when playing with such a small dog. It was not a good experience for Tessa, she was somewhat traumatized. I would recommend an older Lab, past the puppy stage.


----------

